# Child Care or photography jobs



## Natasha Balletta (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi 

I am planning a trip to Australia in November 2015 and would like to get a part time job helping out at a after school activities club at a pre school or kindergarten in Brisbane or Adelaide or get a photography job at a pre school or child care centre (I do lifestyle and portrait photography in England and enjoy working with children and animals the most) 

I'd also like to do volunteer work at a wildlife park when I visit Australia (I've always loved the wildlife over there) 

What sort of qualifications would I need for a part time job at a after school activities club at a pre school or child care centre or for a photography job at a pre school? 

Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance


----------



## srinivasmit (Jul 21, 2013)

hi 

I think you need to do Certificate III in Children's Services to get a carer job (not sure about photography)

cheers
srinivasmit


----------

